# Kenneth Owens



## AWP (Oct 19, 2009)

Most reports indicate he was a SEAL, one listed him as a Navy Diver. It sucks either way.

Blue Skies.

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...itical+condition+after+parachute+malfunctions



> A skydiver was fatally injured today after his parachute malfunctioned during a jump near Dillingham Airfield.
> 
> Bryan Cheplic, spokesman for the city Emergency Services Department, said paramedics were sent to Dillingham Ranch at 12:26 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 19, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 19, 2009)

Condolences out to his family and mates. Blue Skies, Rest easy.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 19, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 19, 2009)

Prayers out to the family and friends! RIP Warrior!


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 19, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## tova (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 21, 2009)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 21, 2009)

RIP SEAL


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2009)

RIP

Prayers sent out for you and your family.


----------



## car (Oct 25, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas


----------

